

Ask HN: YC Work At a Startup advice? - reagan83

I applied (and got invited!) to the YCombinator Work At a Startup event next week!  It has always been a dream of mine to work at a startup (on the developer side) in the bay and/or SV, and I'm finally taking one step closer to making that a reality.<p>I'll be flying in for my first time to SF and really have no idea what to expect or do.  I'd love to get more plugged in with the community and spend my day meeting as many cool people as possible.<p>Any advice on what to do for the day would be awesome.<p>(edit: spelling)
======
throwaway1979
I really wanted to attend ... but couldn't justify flying out the Bay area for
a 3 hour event. If you could post your impressions of the event to this
thread, I'd appreciate that!

To do in the Bay Area: Food: In-N-Out, Patxi's Chicago Style Pizza, Bob's
Donuts Meetups: Go to meetup.com and sign up to attend a meetup or two.
Places: If this is your first trip to Silicon Valley, make sure you go to SF,
Palo Alto and Mountain View. You can take the Caltrain to visit all three.
Sightseeing: Muir Woods, Santa Cruz (meh), do walk the Golden Gate Bridge if
you get a chance

Have fun!

------
igorsyl
I'm surprised this post has received no comments or advice from Silicon Valley
founders. I believe the competition for talent is fierce and most companies
would love to have more developers readily available to join their companies.

------
bastiandantilus
I'm attending as a dev myself, I look forward to meeting you. Did you attend
any of the meetups this last weekend, or last night?

